# Musician Wanted Sites



## Hinrich (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey everyone

I was wondering where you guys go to respond to "Musicians Wanted" ads, or post "Musicians Available" ads? My mature band is looking for a rock bassist (just covers) and would like to get more responses.

So far I only know http://toronto.communitymusician.com/ and http://www.overhear.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

http://toronto.craigslist.org/muc/


----------

